

How to Work Remotely and Live to Tell the Tale - sugarenia
http://blog.sugarenia.com/archives/life/how-to-work-remotely-and-live-to-tell-the-tale

======
marfilip
Very well written and inspiring for us dreaming of working from home but don't
even dare to try.

------
ruimiguelforte
Incredibly insightful and honest.

